# SSH failing: PRNG is not seeded,  [moved to hardware/udev]

## ccowart

I've apparently managed to break a number of things in the blink of an eye...

This evening, I've installed gimp-print, kdeprint, konsole, and kdesu for the purpose of playing around. I'm using Fluxbox as my wm. The kde packages are KDE3.4 (split ebuilds!). I've since unmerged kdesu

I then try to ssh to a remote host, and I get the error "PRNG is not seeded". Hmf. As another aterm has an open ssh connection, I'm a bit miffed. I try restarting urandom. I cat out /dev/random to make sure that there's plenty of stuff. Annoying to say the very least.

So I go to kmail, and it's complaining that my server "claims to support TLS" but doesn't. Hmf. It worked for the minutely mail checks all evening long. This is seeming to be a recurring theme.

I do a revdep-rebuild. Everything is in order. Last ditch effort: try a reboot. Uh oh, can't get an X session - apparently ssh-agent was throwing stuff to STDERR and causing some problems. Tweak my .bashrc. I'm in. But I can't start any terminals! aterm fails. xterm fails. Eterm fails. konsole fails. Yikes. 

I have a feeling all of these problems are somehow interrelated -- they popped up at exactly the same time. Has anybody dealth with the PRNG seeding error? What caused it? How did you fix it? I think that will help lead me on the path toward happy computing...Last edited by ccowart on Sat May 14, 2005 12:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## odinbpl

I had the same problem. A quick "strace ssh host" revealed /dev/urandom wasn't readable. Doing

```
chmod o+r /dev/urandom
```

as root did the trick.

----------

## ccowart

Yeah. I found that out today. Apparently /dev/null, /dev/urandom, and /dev/random are all changed to root:root 660 upon boot. The udev permissions file looks good. I'm going to repost in the appropriate forum.

Thanks!

----------

## honigsalz

i couldn't log in to gnome anymore

 *odinbpl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> chmod o+r /dev/urandom
> ```
> ...

 

solved this for me too! 

thanks a lot!

----------

## guid0

fixed my problem with

```
chmod 666 /dev/tty
```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## spoofy

Was there ever a resolution to this? I dont want to have to chmod every time i boot

----------

## alex3683

Just add this to your /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules:

```

KERNEL="null",           NAME="%k"      MODE="0666"

KERNEL="random",         NAME="%k"      MODE="0666"

KERNEL="zero",           NAME="%k"      MODE="0666"

KERNEL="ptmx",           NAME="%k"      MODE="0666"

KERNEL="tty",            NAME="%k"      MODE="0666"

KERNEL="urandom",        NAME="%k"      MODE="0666"
```

All those devices made problems with logins in terms and with ssh.

After you've done the above udev while set these permissions automaticaly every time you boot.

----------

